# Welche Dual Klassen findet ihr am bestern für den Magier ?



## ChaosX (27. März 2009)

Welche mischung findet ihr am bessten und warum ?

Bitte zur besseren übersicht die klassen im post schreiben wie im beispiel.


*Beispiel*:

*Magier - Priester
*
Weil ...


----------



## Shariko (6. April 2009)

*Magier/Priester*

Weil zum einen die Combo gut Schaden raushaut, sich heilen kann und die gleichen Rüssis nutzt.


----------



## Aryas (2. Juni 2009)

Magier/Krieger

weil man zwei völlig verschiedene CHarakter hat und mehr Abwechslung und meiner Meinung nach dadurch mehr Spielspaß hat.
Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe hinten zu stehen und zu casten wechsel ich auf Nahkampf und hab ein völlig neues Spielerlebnis. Die Eliteskills sind bei mage als Hauptklasse nicht so der Heber, aba teilweise nützlich (+manareg). Viele sagen, das man diese Kombination nicht nehmen sollte, da man für die Eliteskills Wut braucht, wozu der Mage in den Nahkampf müsste, wozu er natürlich nicht geschaffen ist. Richtig, ABER:
Beim Questen und Farmen passiert es doch jeden Mage mal, das er unfreiwillig in den Nahkampf gerät. Da heißt es dann bubbel an und sich mim casten ranhalten. Mit der gewonnenen Wut kann man sich dann buffen. Ich hab meine Buffs beim farmen fast immer oben.
Zum Krieger kann ich sagen, das die normalen sowie die Elitecasts sehr nette Unterstützung liefern. Haben alle Fähigkeiten vom Krieger cooldown bzw. es kann aus irgend einem Grund keine Wut generiert werden, sind die Fernkampfspells genau das richtige um doch Schaden rauszuhauen. Und das Mana regeneriert sich ja während den natürlich viel längeren Nahkampfphasen.

Also wer mal nicht die typische Magier/Priester oder Magier/Scout Kombo fahrn will und ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung in den tristen Farmingalltag bringen will, den MMORPG's so mitsich bringen, sollte diese Kombo mal auf 15/15 oder vllt sogar 20/20 spielen. Macht echt Spaß !!!

Gruß

Aryas


----------



## Samiross (18. Juni 2009)

Magier/Schurke

ebenfalls guter range und melee dmg. und wenn du einigermaßen equipped bist (auch ohne cs) und den 15/15er comboskill reinhaust (vampirzähne oder so) wird dir nach anschauen des schadens die kinnlade wehtun und du hast ne beule im tisch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und die combi hat net jeder...


----------



## Cheaderboy (24. Juni 2009)

*Magier-Priester*

weil...

- man im PvP vielen Klassenkominationen, bei denen kein Priester dabei ist, durch ständige Sofort-Zauber und ewiges "Davongerenne", stucken und wieder hochhealen einfach voll im Vorteil ist. Der Gegner macht dir wenns schlecht läuft viel mehr Schaden, aber er stirbt, wenn er sich nicht auch heilen kann.
- man die gleiche Rüstung zum Leveln tragen kann.
- man seinen Priester auch fast full auf heal skillen kann und im Leveln trosdem was auf die Reihe bringt.
- es abwechslungsreich ist in Instanzen machmal nen dd und dann wieder nen Healer zu spielen.

Des sin die Vorteile, die ich bei dieser Klassenkombination erkenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Free87 (26. Juni 2009)

Mage/Priest ist immernoch so ein bisschen die "Über" Combo. Außerdem ist diese Combo (zumindest Magier) auch itemtechnisch im Vorteil, da es gegenüber anderen Waffen eine riesige Auswahl an Highend-Stäben gibt.
Der Schadensoutput ist so hoch wie bei anderen DDs, aber zusätzlich AoE-Schaden...

Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es NUR NOCH Magier/Priester gibt, oder? ^^


----------



## Sandmann667 (28. Juli 2009)

Samiross schrieb:


> Magier/Schurke



Dem stimm ich voll und ganz zu!

Man hat ´n kleinen Exoten-Bonus, spielt keine 08/15 Kombi und ich kann zu meinem Einhandstab auch ´nen Dolch tragen, was mir optisch besser gefällt als so ´ne riesen Latte im Rücken...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit:
Die Kombi macht Spaß, macht "Bums" und man sieht sie nicht gefühlte 12.735 Mal am Tag. Die "Beste" ist´s vielleicht nicht, aber das muss sie ja auch nicht sein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Das "ausbuddeln" war keine böse Absicht, hab mich beim Datum verlesen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaptorKing (13. August 2009)

Magier/Ritter weil...
Der Magier eine höhere Def hat und starke Lichtzauber bekommt.


----------



## wurstbr0t (13. September 2009)

Ma ne frage wer von euch hatte die Klasse für die er gevotet hat mindestens auf 52/30?


----------

